# Millwall fans boo kneeling players at the start of the match



## CWCissey (Dec 5, 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/55111474
		



> Some Millwall fans booed players taking a knee at the start of the Championship match against Derby County on Saturday.
> 
> It is the first time supporters have been allowed into The Den this season, following the lifting of the second national lockdown on 2 December.
> The boos rang out as the two teams took a knee before kick-off in a game which Wayne Rooney's Rams won 1-0.
> ...



Not as elaborate, or as funny as the madlad flying a 'White Lives Matter' banner over the Etihad, but still pretty funny and a great act of rebellion.


----------



## Buttigieg2020 (Dec 5, 2020)

BLM being a thing in the UK must be absolutely irritating, it’s not like UK police can get any more soft.


----------



## Salubrious (Dec 5, 2020)

> Richards told BBC TV's Final Score: "There are 2,000 so you can pinpoint the people going. There are no excuses. I am sick to death of talking about this situation.



Self-awareness 0/100.

They don't realize that the booing is because fans are sick of hearing about it.



> Former Coventry and Aston Villa striker Dion Dublin, who had a loan spell at Millwall in 2002, added: "They don't agree with taking the knee, which means they are racist. They don't agree with Black Lives Matter; that says they are racist to me.



Again, self-awareness 0/100.

Either you support BLM or you're racist; there is no other option.


----------



## CWCissey (Dec 5, 2020)

Buttigieg2020 said:


> BLM being a thing in the UK must be absolutely irritating, it’s not like UK police can get any more soft.



BLM UK has taken a Hell of a beating this summer. The protests being allowed and pandered to while the pubs were closed did not endear them to the common man. Especially when the anti-lockdown protests a bit later were met by tear gas and riot armour.


----------



## Slimy Time (Dec 5, 2020)

Lol, you are going to go woke with Millwall fans around? They are one of the sources of the "football hooligan" image. Look up a "Millwall brick" to get an idea of their reputation.


----------



## LukeMcGregor (Dec 5, 2020)

Buttigieg2020 said:


> BLM being a thing in the UK must be absolutely irritating, it’s not like UK police can get any more soft.


Wouldn't even say it was a thing outside of TV adverts and this shit. Pathetic how they are still trying to force it.


----------



## Salubrious (Dec 5, 2020)

CWCissey said:


> BLM UK has taken a Hell of a beating this summer. The protests being allowed and pandered to while the pubs were closed did not endear them to the common man. Especially when the anti-lockdown protests a bit later were met by tear gas and riot armour.


To be fair, I think they pushed it so far in the US that the same thing happened here: I believe support for BLM is below what it was before the George Floyd incident now.

One of the main reasons is because before, they didn't make it so obvious that they got to destroy and loot as much as they wanted and anyone that disagreed was a white supremacist.  I'm sure it was like that before, but it became more obvious.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Dec 5, 2020)

Millwall booing faggotary? Pete Dunham would be proud.


----------



## Screw Danlon (Dec 5, 2020)

This is one instance where I’m somewhat torn.  On the one hand, BLM is a dangerous violent group that is intentionally fomenting discontent under the guise of unity and people supporting them deserve scorn.

on the other hand, football hooligans are violent dangerous assholes fomenting riots and discontent over soccer scores, so they don’t have a whole lot of room to throw stones.

also, I’ve lost twice to Milwall in Football Manager, so fuck ‘em.


----------



## Salubrious (Dec 5, 2020)

Screw Danlon said:


> This is one instance where I’m somewhat torn.  On the one hand, BLM is a dangerous violent group that is intentionally fomenting discontent under the guise of unity and people supporting them deserve scorn.
> 
> on the other hand, football hooligans are violent dangerous assholes fomenting riots and discontent over soccer scores, so they don’t have a whole lot of room to throw stones.


Sounds like the best case scenario is to get both groups in the same stadium and then watch on TV with some popcorn.


----------



## Screw Danlon (Dec 5, 2020)

Salubrious said:


> Sounds like the best case scenario is to get both groups in the same stadium and then watch on TV with some popcorn.


I believe that’s how rugby was invented.


----------



## Stasi (Dec 5, 2020)

"If you don't support this organisation with dubious political goals and beliefs you are a racist. Simple as" 

Fucking hell Dion. Made a few too many headers during your career? Maybe put yourself forward for one of these medical trials on how footballers get brain damage, results might surprise you.


----------



## CWCissey (Dec 5, 2020)

Screw Danlon said:


> I believe that’s how rugby was invented.



Except rugby is a gentleman's game.


----------



## Lone MacReady (Dec 5, 2020)

Buttigieg2020 said:


> BLM being a thing in the UK must be absolutely irritating, it’s not like UK police can get any more soft.


"Eyy mane Nigga gotta grift where he can u no?" But seriously, there is no real reason for BLM to exist, and certainly not in fucking Britain or Australia or anywhere else.


----------



## Jimmy Durante's Ballsack (Dec 5, 2020)

Buttigieg2020 said:


> BLM being a thing in the UK must be absolutely irritating, it’s not like UK police can get any more soft.


BLM existing anywhere outside of the United States exposes the Communist scam for what it is. Glad they got booed.


----------



## Miss Misery (Dec 5, 2020)

_Millwall, Millwall, you're all dreadful, and all your girlfriends are unfulfilled and alienated..._


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Dec 5, 2020)

Jimmy Durante's Ballsack said:


> BLM existing anywhere outside of the United States exposes the Communist scam for what it is. Glad they got booed.


Australia would make sense given what they did to the natives, but it's nothing but a grift in Britain. I can't say I've seen anything much about it outside sports and TV anyway.


----------



## TurkishOreo (Dec 5, 2020)

Slimy Time said:


> Lol, you are going to go woke with Millwall fans around? They are one of the sources of the "football hooligan" image. Look up a "Millwall brick" to get an idea of their reputation.





Even the wiki flatout states who uses it and it´s classified as a stealth weapon in the description.


----------



## The Grognard (Dec 5, 2020)

Trying to tell fucking Millwall fans what to do is a futile affair. Whatever their "worst" is to that bunch is nothing compared to what these hooligans can do to you.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Dec 5, 2020)

Lone MacReady said:


> "Eyy mane Nigga gotta grift where he can u no?" But seriously, there is no real reason for BLM to exist, and certainly not in fucking Britain or Australia or anywhere else.


I reckon they need to protest against the absolutely merciless, criminally violent, mass murdering UK police.

Sadly, since Bestgore is gone, I can't link the video of several nigs savagely beating and stabbing another nig. As they say, Black Lives Matter as long as they aren't taken by other black people.


----------



## Jimmy Durante's Ballsack (Dec 5, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Australia would make sense given what they did to the natives, but it's nothing but a grift in Britain. I can't say I've seen anything much about it outside sports and TV anyway.


>aborigine lives
>lives that matter

Come on, man.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Dec 5, 2020)

Jimmy Durante's Ballsack said:


> >aborigine lives
> >lives that matter
> 
> Come on, man.


You're going to really offend @Dyn with that.


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Dec 5, 2020)

I can't believe Millwall fans are the last moral reserve of Englistan.
Meanwhile, our barras bravas down here in South America are all cucked with idpol bullshit and supportive of commie uprisings everywhere.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 5, 2020)

Who even STILL watches sports anymore?


----------



## Anchors-Away (Dec 6, 2020)

Yuuichirou Kumada said:


> I can't believe Millwall fans are the last moral reserve of Englistan.
> Meanwhile, our barras bravas down here in South America are all cucked with idpol bullshit and supportive of commie uprisings everywhere.


QPR's director (who happens to be black) said that the kneeling was a waste of time and had become nothing more than a "pretty pin or hashtag" which is fairly on-point. He went on to further state that he has been advocating for years for something to happen related to racism in football and only now do they do so once it's marketable. QPR have since not taken the knee.


----------



## Twitter Hate Mob (Dec 6, 2020)

Anchors-Away said:


> QPR's director (who happens to be black) said that the kneeling was a waste of time and had become nothing more than a "pretty pin or hashtag" which is fairly on-point. He went on to further state that he has been advocating for years for something to happen related to racism in football and only now do they do so once it's marketable. QPR have since not taken the knee.


QPR also literally have more black coaches employed than the other 71 football league clubs combined - still didn't stop Sky insinuating that the club was irredeemably racist on their live coverage of the QPR - Coventry game where they didn't "take the knee" (I really hate that phrase)


----------



## CWCissey (Dec 6, 2020)

Someone's been arrested for naughty words on social media.









						Derby v Millwall: Man arrested over 'racist' Facebook posts
					

Derbyshire Police says "comments of an abusive nature" were reported during Saturday's game.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## MrJokerRager (Dec 6, 2020)

Yuuichirou Kumada said:


> I can't believe Millwall fans are the last moral reserve of Englistan.
> Meanwhile, our barras bravas down here in South America are all cucked with idpol bullshit and supportive of commie uprisings everywhere.


Its a miracle Bolsonairo won but South America has been heavily compromised by the communists. Even the Catholic Church is heavily compromised by them.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 6, 2020)

Goddamn I love soccer fans.


----------



## CWCissey (Dec 7, 2020)

The FA may have gotten the message.









						Millwall won't take knee before QPR match
					

Millwall and Queens Park Rangers players will stand arm-in-arm before Tuesday's Championship fixture in a "show of solidarity for football's fight against discrimination".




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------

